# Guinea Pig Toy Ideas!



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey guys! 
I know this is a bit random but I would like any ideas on a Guinea pig toy/climbing frame that I could build. It could even be for a rabbit!
I have some ideas, It could include: a digging pit(?), somewhere for them to knaw down their teeth, tunnels.

I wanted to do this as I feel I'm neglecting my Guinea pigs and focusing too much on my fish! :lol:

Any ideas welcome! Please feel free to post a pic or two! :-D

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Toilet paper tubes with hay in it. Boxes cut and lined up to make a maze. They sell rodent tunnels at petsmart their 14 bucks but it's worth it. They also sell a Variety of toys for rodents but in a pinch cat toys with bells and such (that don't have catnip) are fun. A box filled with shredded paper with a hole in the side (exits and enters). I've been experimenting with toys with the little guy in my avatar. He likes the bell things


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks, what great ideas! I might have a go at the box thing, except with ones that have a water-proof lid and are wood, instead of cardboard, as it needs to be able to go outside. Here in England, we don't have petsmart but I do have some plastic tunnels that we got from a friend; they were meant for plumbing!

EDIT: Does your rabbit use the "nature balls"?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

that wood work very well...hahahaha pun. lol sorry I couldn't help it. the tunnels would be great just make sure you cut some holes to get out of in the sides. They like them for some reason


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

GP's don't climb?? You don't anything too steep or they can hurt their backs. (I thought)
Willow balls, apple sticks, tunnels (I got a cat tunnel from dollarama, it's basically like the one pictured except there's no hole on the top), a fleece blanket to run on. My bunny has one for traction on the floors. A small cat tree, one that has the sisal post or toys dangling (my bunny loves the floor of the cat's tree)...Little cat bells.. 
Basically I buy a lot of cat toys and baby rattles.


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Laki said:


> GP's don't climb?? You don't anything too steep or they can hurt their backs. (I thought)
> Willow balls, apple sticks, tunnels (I got a cat tunnel from dollarama, it's basically like the one pictured except there's no hole on the top), a fleece blanket to run on. My bunny has one for traction on the floors. A small cat tree, one that has the sisal post or toys dangling (my bunny loves the floor of the cat's tree)...Little cat bells..
> Basically I buy a lot of cat toys and baby rattles.


Yep, they don't really climb too much but I was thinking of more of a platform with a shallow ramp..........

Thanks for the ideas so far! :-D


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

NIC (neat idea cubes) a lot of cavy owners build them. The cubes are available at walmart and target in the laundry section. The slight ramp is a good idea! Then you can build underneath it the burrow you spoke of above. Shred some newspaper and hide treats in there.


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

I think I'm going to use half a wooden pallet (used by builders to deliver big loads) as the "platform". Don't worry I'll sand it down!  I might try to add my wooden box, somewhere for them to dig/find treats, apple tree wood for them to knaw and a plastic pipe going underneath for them to pass under the platform/hide!

Thanks for the ideas everyone! Keep them coming please!


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Catfish Billy said:


> Hey guys!
> I know this is a bit random but I would like any ideas on a Guinea pig toy/climbing frame that I could build. It could even be for a rabbit!
> I have some ideas, It could include: a digging pit(?), somewhere for them to knaw down their teeth, tunnels.
> 
> ...


My guinea pigs had a cage that was marketed for rabbits. It included a plastic platform and a ramp that would be used to reach it. I always put their food up top so they would get used to using the ramp. After a while, they disregarded the ramp and began jumping up to the platform! To give them more exercise, I would let them run around my room supervised. I also got a ferret "hammock" that I hung in the cage right next to the platform. Sometimes they would go hang out in the hammock for a little while. I also recommend giving guinea pigs the cardboard toilet paper rolls, as they love to chew. Most pet stores have wood that is safe (and sometimes flavored!) for guinea pigs to chew on. Whether it's a pile of alfalfa hay or a sheet of cardboard, always keep something in the little piggy's cage to nibble on!


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

jeremywadejunior said:


> My guinea pigs had a cage that was marketed for rabbits. It included a plastic platform and a ramp that would be used to reach it. I always put their food up top so they would get used to using the ramp. After a while, they disregarded the ramp and began jumping up to the platform! To give them more exercise, I would let them run around my room supervised. I also got a ferret "hammock" that I hung in the cage right next to the platform. Sometimes they would go hang out in the hammock for a little while. I also recommend giving guinea pigs the cardboard toilet paper rolls, as they love to chew. Most pet stores have wood that is safe (and sometimes flavored!) for guinea pigs to chew on. Whether it's a pile of alfalfa hay or a sheet of cardboard, always keep something in the little piggy's cage to nibble on!


Thanks! One of my guinea pigs has chewed on the entrance to the built-in boxes, so much, that it's been made wider!


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha silly piggy!  I forgot to add tissue boxes. You can use empty tissue boxes to make a little hut. I works as a great chewable hangout and it's pretty much free!


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm thinking of making pillows by stuffing an old sock(s) with hay! Would this work?

I'm also thinking of hanging veg up for them, stuffing a toilet roll tube or two with hay (I know about making a slit so that they don't get stuck) and giving them apple tree twigs to knaw on. Rex will love them (he's the one that does all the chewing)!

EDIT: I've cut the "platform" and nailed on the box. Silly me didn't plan/measure so it doesn't fit into their run! :lol: I'll cut off an inch tomorrow....


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

You could make a cracker for him. Just take a toilet paper tube, stuff some hay or a treat inside, and roll a piece of paper around it and twist the ends of the paper to look like a cracker one would find at Christmas in the UK.


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Catfish Billy said:


> I'm thinking of making pillows by stuffing an old sock(s) with hay! Would this work?
> 
> I'm also thinking of hanging veg up for them, stuffing a toilet roll tube or two with hay (I know about making a slit so that they don't get stuck) and giving them apple tree twigs to knaw on. Rex will love them (he's the one that does all the chewing)!
> 
> EDIT: I've cut the "platform" and nailed on the box. Silly me didn't plan/measure so it doesn't fit into their run! :lol: I'll cut off an inch tomorrow....


 I think the pillow idea sounds fun! Just make sure they won't get the thread tangled in their teeth/mouths. Hanging veggies for them it a good idea too! Have you tried salt-licks? I would mount salt-licks to the side of my guinea pigs cage and he liked that! (You could hang those too!)


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

jeremywadejunior said:


> I think the pillow idea sounds fun! Just make sure they won't get the thread tangled in their teeth/mouths. Hanging veggies for them it a good idea too! Have you tried salt-licks? I would mount salt-licks to the side of my guinea pigs cage and he liked that! (You could hang those too!)


We once got a salt lick from a friend who's rabbit passed away... We tried it with the guinea pigs and they didn't seem to like it, but I could try again.....


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Bleck. I'm not sure about gp's but I'm sure all the salt they need comes out of their food?


----------

